# My way of attaching small tubes



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Just because it is to blasted hot to stay outside I have been playing with tube attachments.The short cuff and tie just doesn't work that good when you pull hard on the tubes. I have not really tried the hole in the tube attachment with the small tubes so I gave it a try and low and behold it works very well. I thought they would tear out but no problems. On the slingshot end I tied a simple bowline knot to make the loop, perfect. Simple to do no cuffs or ties and you can't make them slip no matter how hard you pull. All you need is a good leather punch and you'r in business. These are 1632 tubes I made up a set of 2040's and it works just as good for them.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Roger! I'll be giving that a try.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting Roger. Great ideas, as always.

Nice frame! I got a couple of *General II *frames as well (aka the G2). Great shooters.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

No what you mean bout the heat! Great ideas on those tubes.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm going to try it too. Thanks Roger.


----------

